# Miracle Detail present 6month old Bentley Continental, corrected with Rupes Bigfoot!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi all,

A black Bentley Continental came in for a exterior only detail, so paintwork correction with the Rupes Bigfoot system, Rupes green pad and Rupes Zephir, finished off with a Rupes white pad and Rupes Diamond gloss, Ipa'd, 2 layers of Gtechniq Exo at 23c on the paintwork and wheels and Gtechniq G1 on the windows! Total time taken - 12 hours.

Sorry for all the photos, got a little carried away with this one!

Video to come soon.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

Simply stunning!

The car in the last pic looks a £100K more than the one in the first pic - awesome skills there, well done!


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

Some amazing pictures there. Awesome stuff


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Let the pictures do the talking.

I see why you got carried away.

Awesome work the colour looks stuning after a bit of TLC.

Some excellent reflections and the flake pop is immense.

Many thanks for posting.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very, very nice and beautiful finish.

shame it has to go out side and get dirty again lol


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## SkyBuMp (Mar 24, 2009)

That are a lot of photos.... :|


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Great work and right up


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome job, love your studio lighting.


----------



## Ruby's Dad (Oct 13, 2012)

Fantasic job on a beautiful car. How long did it take you?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

MAUI said:


> Awesome job, love your studio lighting.


Many thanks, starting to add lots of LED lighting now as well.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Ruby's Dad said:


> Fantasic job on a beautiful car. How long did it take you?


12 hours in all, inc wheels off, two layers of EXO on paintwork and wheels, 2 stage paintwork correction with Rupes Bigfoot system (2 stage), windows protected with Gtechniq G1, tyres dressed with Gtechniq tyre dressing.

And no lunch that day!

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## aldouk (May 6, 2012)

Had someone washed it with a scourer?

Fantastic turnaround. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD, apologies in advance for spelling mistakes and the odd comma randomly appearing!


----------



## MrBlue (Jan 26, 2013)

Great work.As Always


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

stunning as ever Paul.. Wouldn't want your electric bill though, or they low voltage... Guess you don't have to heat the place with the heat coming from them...:thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent work, I am a convert to the Rupes Bigfoot now too!


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

Incredible work


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow not sure if there's enough pics


----------



## fotismt (Nov 13, 2012)

In Love with this Bentley! Also, the job is TOP!


----------



## cndndriver (Sep 26, 2008)

yikes soo many photos..really nicely done


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Stunning work Paul, car actually looks like what it's worth now:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Dream Detail (Feb 22, 2012)

great wet look achieved there paul, really like the colour change from under halides to under daylight. that flake is just waiting to pop on a summers day!


----------



## Ovaltine (Feb 13, 2013)

Fantastic job.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Incredible finish, look stunning :argie:.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great Job paul looks super


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

car looks stunning!


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

RobDom said:


> Excellent work, I am a convert to the Rupes Bigfoot now too!


There are very few pros left who don't have one now, even Mike Phillips loves the bigfoot! And just about every pro in the US!!

Kind Regards
Paul.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Very nice job !!! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Awesome results. Do you even use the rotary anymore?


----------



## Detailing JunKy (May 2, 2013)

Stunning finish to a stunning car awesome job


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's the video!






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice vid, Paul. That was a miracle detail.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

MAUI said:


> Nice vid, Paul. That was a miracle detail.


:thumb:

Most definitely!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------

